
Cartoon Picture of Magnets That Transformed Science - sandwall
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-cartoon-picture-of-magnets-that-has-transformed-science-20200624/#comments
======
gus_massa
The subtitle is much better than the title " _One hundred years after it was
proposed, the Ising model is used to understand everything from magnets to
brains._ "

(Also, this links to the comment section instead of the main article.)

